# I need a cover/tailpiece for my Starmate 5



## wipeout (Jul 15, 2003)

Sirius does not stock them. This is the rubber piece that covers the last 3 or 4 inches of the antenna wire on the outside of the car. Anyone know where I may be able to get one?


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

wipeout said:


> Sirius does not stock them. This is the rubber piece that covers the last 3 or 4 inches of the antenna wire on the outside of the car. Anyone know where I may be able to get one?


I would bet that Radio Shack would sell something like that.


----------

